# No puedo hacer startx con un usuario, solo como root

## D-delrio

Al arrancar gentoo, me logueo como root, despues cambio a mi usuario (su dani) e intento hacer startx, pero me da errores. Sin embargo en modo root arranca el entorno grafico sin problema. Cual es el problema?

----------

## pelelademadera

estas en el grupo video?

gpasswd -a usuario video

----------

## D-delrio

acabo de probar eso. lo añando. hago startx y me da el mismo error

----------

## agdg

Postear los errores suele ayudar al diagnóstico :P

----------

## esteban_conde

El usuario deberia tener creado su directorio de trabajo bajo /home/ y no es mala idea copiar a ese directorio los archivos ocultos que hay en /etc/skel/.

----------

## D-delrio

Gracias a todos. Lo arregle instalando el gdm.

----------

